# Nj Motorsports Park



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Camped out at NJMP to tear up the Thunderbolt track on the Gixxer! Nothing beats the stress of work like ripping around on two wheels at a buck twenty with your knee on the deck! GIDDYUP!!!


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Ewwww a nesbian! LOL

CCS this weekend at tbolt wooooot







Just wish wera would race at njmp also, sigh.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh I (actually we, wife and I) are very jealous. We were TPM (Team Pro Motion) folks. But I did do 2 NESBA days.

Jim

Yes it is a picture of a picture, but it is me.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a wera guy but tpm got lots of my money over the past 3 years.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats about when I stopped riding. Still good friends with a lot of them guys and gals. One day again, when the little ones are big enough to go.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Thats about when I stopped riding. Still good friends with a lot of them guys and gals. One day again, when the little ones are big enough to go.


Glenn is still holding on to tpm along with bill and richard helping him. If you knew tom (he let ya on the track) he is leaving this month. Other have come and gone.

You still ride at all? I stopped riding on the street once I started track days and racing.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup I remember Tom. Haven't spoke to anybody in awhile, but know CBR bob and Rita. Obviously Glen and Linda, Smokin Joe and "the other Linda".

SOld both our bikes, becasue we started the fammily including dogs ( and none of them fit on the bike), so we didn;t want them to just sit in the garage. Ride a couple times a year on borrowed bikes, but haven't been on the track in a like 3 or 4 years. DO miss it.

Jim


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Yup I remember Tom. Haven't spoke to anybody in awhile, but know CBR bob and Rita. Obviously Glen and Linda, Smokin Joe and "the other Linda".
> 
> SOld both our bikes, becasue we started the fammily including dogs ( and none of them fit on the bike), so we didn;t want them to just sit in the garage. Ride a couple times a year on borrowed bikes, but haven't been on the track in a like 3 or 4 years. DO miss it.
> 
> Jim


Bob and rita live in my town about 5 mins from me. Haven't seen them at tpm for a while now though. Joe is always there all the time









Good to see other track riders around and not just fellow rv fanatics









Oh and glen and.... and - I forget who the new girl is, he be going through women rather fast these days


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep it is a small world indeed.

Bobby and Rita have been prety busy teaching Rider's Ed, I'm sure. Didnt know he slowed down on the track stuff. Haven't seen them in too long. Probably right after Bobby moved down there.

Joe is just "the man". Actually haven't seen any of them in too long. Few emails every once in awhile, but no nearly enough. Ah Glen and his women









Jim


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Guess you are just north of me! Ya going to the airshow at the a/c boardwalk next month by any chance? Even though we live close enough just to drive there we reserved a spot at holly oaks in egg harbor just to get the rv out for a few days.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope. We are still home with the new baby. Our next trip will be 8/12-15 in Ocean City, MD adn then Bar Harbor for the Acadia Rally at the end of Aug

Jim


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Made it home in one piece! Rode well, but still searching for speed. Yup, I'm a NESBA guy. I've done days with TPM and STT, but there's a big contingency of NESBA control riders, directors, and riders in Syracuse so I do %95 of my days with them. Plus, I find they're the best fit for me. I have yet to do CCS or WERA. Want to, but need to continue to drop lap times before I dip my toe into those waters. I'm fast enough to hold my own and not embarrass myself, but if I'm gonna RACE, I refuse to settle for mid-pack. I want to be able to compete for podiums. (And, no, I don't have an ego problem - I'm too cool for that









But, other than almost MELTING out there yesterday, it was a good day, Tater!


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

ZoccNY said:


> Made it home in one piece! Rode well, but still searching for speed. Yup, I'm a NESBA guy. I've done days with TPM and STT, but there's a big contingency of NESBA control riders, directors, and riders in Syracuse so I do %95 of my days with them. Plus, I find they're the best fit for me. I have yet to do CCS or WERA. Want to, but need to continue to drop lap times before I dip my toe into those waters. I'm fast enough to hold my own and not embarrass myself, but if I'm gonna RACE, I refuse to settle for mid-pack. I want to be able to compete for podiums. (And, no, I don't have an ego problem - I'm too cool for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racing and track days are two totally different beasts. You could do 200 track days and still not be ready to race. Lots of people never do track days and just straight to racing. They do better because track days you pick up bad habits.

Even just saturday morning practice on a race weekend is way different then a track day. Its very very aggressive and getting bumped into and pushed around the track is the normal experience. If you get sucked into being competitive also you will find yourself doing things in a race that none of us would do at a trackday. Making passes that you would normally hold off on, twisting that throttle and taking more chances then you probably should but you do anyway. Its a rush, most racers are junkies for it because its like a drug. You get really addicted to pushing just a little harder and faster. Down side is there goes all your money.......

Anyway, if you really wanted to try to race then don't wait. If you can hold a line around the track then you can race. You just have to be not freaked out by really close riding and passes. You will most likely be last your first few races no matter how fast ya think you are at a trackday. You adjust and then start getting faster from there.

I like wera better then ccs but it all depends on what tracks they are at. You could take a wera race school - I think its like $100 or so. You show up and tech in saturday morning. You take a parade lap around the track and come in while practice starts up. You take a classroom session going over basics of racing (flags and rules. When race school practice turn comes up you hop on your bike and go around with an instructor (tommy if wera) and you follow him around the track a few times. Come in and another classroom session. When its race school practice time again you go out and the instructor starts to follow each of you one by one and sees how you are on the track. Come in and more classrooms. Repeat once or twice more. You take a written test by noon.

You then can relax and watch the afternoon races. At 4pmish you and the rest of your race school class do a mock race. 4 laps most times compared to a sprint which is 8 laps. If you manage not to crash on saturday you get your provisional license. You can race novice in your bike class. You have to go through two complete weekends without crashing and then you get your full novice license. Your two weekends you wear a colored tshirt. This tells the regular racers you are a provisional and they can keep an eye on you and make sure they don't mess you up and you don't mess them up.

What group are you with in nesba? Miss Katie (carney) is a control rider for nesba. She races wera and is very fast. She just moved up to expert this year but her funds ran low so she hasn't raced much in 2010. But if you are at a nesba day you can talk to her more about racing. She will be glad to help.


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the breakdown! I've been lurking on the WERA bbs for a while. I would've done WERA this year if not for baby #2 in March - which is fine. And I'm sure I would end up back of the pack the first few races. But I guess its a mental preparedness thing for me to get my lap times competitive. I'm in "I" group, probably top 1/4 most tracks. Run mid 6s at Beaverun, mid 40s at Thunderbolt with 1st chicane. Its just a matter of getting off my arse and do it.


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

And yes, I know Katie. She's awesome!


----------

